# Edoardo Catemario plays Asturias & Recuerdos de la Alhambra



## Daria Fedotova (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello!

There are two new fantastic videos on Youtube! Edoardo Catemario plays Asturias by Albeniz and Recuerdos de la Alhambra by Francisco Tarrega.
You must to see these videos!











Good night...

Daria


----------

